# Husqvarna Residential ZTR



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Test drove the 42" ZTR this weekend at my place and liked what I saw. It mows at around 6mph and cuts really smooth. 

I am just curious what everyone is seeing as far as price on these. Is $2799 out of line or pretty good?

I am also wondering what type of performance, life, etc I could get out of this. Are parts readily available??

I may be selling my GT5K if I get this!!

Seemed like a nice machine. Overall, I have alot of questions.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

I just saw an ad in the paper for 3 new Cub Cadet Z mowers- all feature a B&S Intek engine. The 42"/17hp is $2499 and the 50"/22hp is $2999. The Z-Force 44"/20hp (heavy duty frame) is $3599.

I have been considering a ZTR mower. This is the first I have seen of the Cub Cadets.
Our Sunday Lowes ads have featured a Husqvana 38"/15hp for around $2699


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

If I upgrade to a ZTR I will keep my tractor for the hauling and use it as a back-up/second mower. Eventuly my son will help out with the mowing duties and two would be much faster than one.

I don't think the ZTR's are rated to do much other than mow. I woudn't look at a deck size smaller than 48". That is the deck I have on my L-130 and bigger would take a better bite out the yard!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

They claim that it will cut your lawn cutting time by 30-40% just using the same size deck that I looked at (42") 

I tested it and liked it alot. I does take some getting used to, but is does cut very quick and smooth. It did do a good job even on uneven areas which surprised me a bit.


----------

